# Centering kit for Hitachi M12VE



## ClayW (Oct 20, 2012)

This is my first post.

I've recently renewed my interest in obtaining a good router and table but am not experienced. Searched and read a good number of threads and decided to order the Grizzly table, a RouterRaizer and an Hitachi M12VE router.

I considered a centering cone but could not resolve how to mark the router holes on the plate since there was no underside access to them and the new table plate is not perfectly smooth and is dark. Couldn't see how drawing a line around the router would be precise nor visible enough for my tired eyes.

Because the Rosseau centering kits I found online did not specifically speak to this router model I attempted to center the router on the plate by chucking a 1/4" drill bit and mounting a piece of MDF on the router after removing the baseplate. Drilled the 1/4" hole thru the mounted MDF and then used a 1 1/4" hole saw with a 1/4" center drillbit to make a hole close to the same as the smallest ring in the router table plate.

Turns out neither hole was actually 1 1/4" but I had another 1 1/4" hole saw that rested firmly inside the hole in the plate insert. 

I set the MDF template over the bottom of the phenolic table plate and used the hole saw as a center pin to align my template to the plate and marked then drilled the plate.

Doggone it; the router still was not centered precisely in the new plate and I'm bummed. Oh, I know it will still work most of the time but I want to get it right and wonder if the Rosseau centering kit for the Hitachi M12V will work for the M12VE as well. If so I'll order another plate and try the kit.

Anyone try this or have a better solution? Also interested in anyone's experience with the Router Raizer installed on this model router.

Thanks in advance,

Clay


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Clay, the difference between the various centering kits from Rousseau is the size of the allen transfer screws and longer screws to attach your router. You can pick these up at any decent hardware store for a couple dollars. Go ahead and order the Rousseau kit for the Bosch 1617... I think it uses the same screws as your Hitachi. I will be taking photos of the steps as I mount a fixed base to a Grizzly plate and posting them in the thread about centering your router on a mounting plate.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Clay

I'm not a big fan of the cone way to line up the router,you can make your own easy ,set up tool,see below,,,,,it's a job that must be right the 1st. time,,,so to say it's worth the time to make your own...they will work on plates that have the pocket hole for the brass guides..
You can pickup some Allen set screws from ACE hardware but most don't have the " cone point" in stock,that's not a big deal just chuck the set screws in your drill and put a sharp point on them (cone point) you can also use all thread rod or just screws without heads on them also.
I have full sets of them on hand all the time..SAE and Metric they are a one time thing the norm so to say you can make a set for 30 cents or so.

I have the Router Raizer on a Hitachi and it works well..

Take the time to check out John's site
http://legacy.woodshopdemos.com/smfld-3.htm
http://legacy.woodshopdemos.com/menu2.htm
===


ClayW said:


> This is my first post.
> 
> I've recently renewed my interest in obtaining a good router and table but am not experienced. Searched and read a good number of threads and decided to order the Grizzly table, a RouterRaizer and an Hitachi M12VE router.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClayW (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks gents. I had already found some nice stainless flat head 5mm screws at the hardware store; some for a 1/4" plate and some for a 3/8" plate. As to transfer screws, they didn't know what I was speaking of and the set screws I found were neither metric nor sharp pointed. Figure I'll just order the kit if I can determine 1) that the centering disc is the correct diameter and 2) the screws will work on my router. I don't see the kit on the Grizzly site so it looks like I cannot combine that with a new plate order.

Will also checkout the links as well as the sticky Mike mentions.

Thanks again,

Clay


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the Router Raizer and say enough good things about it or the company. Give them a call and tell them what your problem is ask if you shipped it to them could they drill it for you.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not 100% sure if I know what you're talking about, but the way I position a router is to set it on the plate (or maybe just the base, been so long since I've had to do it I don't really recall), shift it until it's where I want it, then run a nail or other pointy thing thru the screw holes and tap it, to mark the plate. Then drill on the marks. Puts my router right where I want it.


----------



## ClayW (Oct 20, 2012)

I did all that and have it all installed but I wasn't happy with the centering of the router on the plate and may eventually re-do it. My disappointment with the Router Raizer isn't with its performance; it was with having to modify a brand new router and essentially drill out the metal base removing all existing threads to install the router raizer on it in the event of a warranty issue. Went on and took the plunge (pun intended) and hope all works out. But I called them ahead of time to find out what routers if any I could get that would not require any modification so that the router raizer could be removed and the router restored to its original condition. Was told of two, one of which was the M12VE. But it turns out that was not the case so I called them and was told no such router on the planet.

Oh well, its a neat product and seems to work quite well so I'm moving on.


Thanks again folks,

Clay


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

First mount the "Template Guide Adapter code#32522" (provided as STD accesories with M12VE) with 2 screws. Now the center hole is 1-3/16".

With this "Template Guide Adapter" mounted, any conical centering jig for Porter Cable will work.


----------

